# A Snow Day...Photoscape



## Bend The Light (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi,

I just wanted to show what I have done with a few photos I took today. We are having "Snow Days" in the UK at the moment...a good excuse to take some fun photos of the kids and so on.

I used a program called "Photoscape" to combine the pictures. It is incredibly simple to use, and does more than just combine like this.Worth every penny of the free download. Google it!

1. The same image, at 2 hour intervals throughot the day...



A Snow Day Montage by Bend The Light, on Flickr

2. A set of images which sum up our snow day...



A Snow Day Random Montage BB by Bend The Light, on Flickr

Hope you like them, and check out that software!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 1, 2010)

It's been bad hasn't it, 18 inch on our front garden and no cars have moved on our street all day


----------



## Bend The Light (Dec 1, 2010)

gsgary said:


> It's been bad hasn't it, 18 inch on our front garden and no cars have moved on our street all day



Yes, bad, but at the same time...Good! I have enjoyed my snow day!


----------



## jamcruise (Dec 2, 2010)

I appreciate for the information that you presented on Snow Day. Yesterday was really a Very Snow fall. I enjoyed Snow day.and thanks for Discussion here on Snow day.


----------

